# Emissions



## Manny_A4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Alright guys don't know where else to post this but I had a question. I own a 2.0t b7a4 and I currently have a stage 2 apr tune, with straight turbo back exhaust. When I went to get it inspected I failed for emissions (hence the title). When I failed they sent me to the MAC center. Now I plan to put a spacer and reflash to stage 1 so it reads my cats, does anyone know if I go to the inspection center again, instead of passing me will the send me to the MAC center again with out just plugging it in or will they just go ahead and take the vehicle in? It's been almost a year since I went again...input would be appreciated thanks. I know it's alot to read but just needed insight.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Manny_A4 said:


> Alright guys don't know where else to post this but I had a question. I own a 2.0t b7a4 and I currently have a stage 2 apr tune, with straight turbo back exhaust. When I went to get it inspected I failed for emissions (hence the title). When I failed they sent me to the MAC center. Now I plan to put a spacer and reflash to stage 1 so it reads my cats, does anyone know if I go to the inspection center again, instead of passing me will the send me to the MAC center again with out just plugging it in or will they just go ahead and take the vehicle in? It's been almost a year since I went again...input would be appreciated thanks. I know it's alot to read but just needed insight.


What state? Mass?


----------



## Manny_A4 (Aug 30, 2015)

Yeah but I passed

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Manny_A4 said:


> Yeah but I passed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------

